# EGD with fulguration of polyps



## seslinger (Feb 3, 2009)

What code would you use for fulguration of polyps of the duodenal?  I was looking at 43258.  Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 3, 2009)

*egd fulguration*

That's what I get also.


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, 43258...examples are methods by heater probe, bipolar cautery probe, argon laser, argon plasma coagulator (APC) or by fulguration of tumor!


----------

